# .



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

(deleted)


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Gen X\Slacker generation represented, but many Gen Y people love it, including myself.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

PowerShell said:


> Gen X\Slacker generation represented, but many Gen Y people love it, including myself.


What's your favorite episode?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

TwilightPrince16 said:


> What's your favorite episode?


Prank Call. I emulated it many times. How about you?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Epitome of Gen X


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

PowerShell said:


> Prank Call. I emulated it many times. How about you?


I've only seen a few episodes, but my favorite, out of the ones I've watched, is the fast food episode.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

TwilightPrince16 said:


> I've only seen a few episodes, but my favorite, out of the ones I've watched, is the fast food episode.


A good chunk of the episodes should be on YouTube.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Gen X


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

X.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Bastard said:


> X.


Dat username


----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

X!!..

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

